# Lining up decal on older 15x15 heat press



## Leeboy (Mar 5, 2008)

I have a older style heat press , 15x15 and it only opens about 45 degrees. It's difficult to line everything up. A lot of the shirt hangs over the edges . Also, brand new shirts when laid , and pre heated for 3 seconds kinda go a little crooked ( if your using the tag as center) Is there any way to straighten the shirt ( after pre heat) or way to find the centre of the shirt? What are some good tricks to try and line the decal up ?


----------



## Leeboy (Mar 5, 2008)

I was messing around last night , the worst part is that quick pre heat . It flattens the shirt out and makes the neck kinda go off skewed . And since the press is so small, I gotta have the neck hanging over and get totally lost


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Fold the shirt in half and press. You will have a centerline


----------



## Big Rigg (Dec 13, 2014)

You can always use the arm pits of the shirt as a reference as well as the out side of the collar around the neck. Put the artwork and get it centered then slide the shirt up so the artwork isnt hanging off the press.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Using a Tee Square will also help.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Align your transfers off press (on a table or counter) and use heat transfer tape to keep it in place until you press.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

Leeboy said:


> I have a older style heat press , 15x15 and it only opens about 45 degrees. It's difficult to line everything up. A lot of the shirt hangs over the edges . Also, brand new shirts when laid , and pre heated for 3 seconds kinda go a little crooked ( if your using the tag as center) Is there any way to straighten the shirt ( after pre heat) or way to find the centre of the shirt? What are some good tricks to try and line the decal up ?


 I don't use the tag as a center point on many shirts. They are rarely centered when made & if the side seams, if it has any can also be off. As a rule, as it's already been stated, do the layout off the press on a larger surface where it's easier to see the alignment.


----------

